# Wago IO-Link Master 765-4101



## Fritz4 (1 Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte einen Wago IO-Link Master 765-4101 einsetzen an einer Siemens 1500er.
Das ist soweit auch kein Problem, nur finde ich nicht heraus, wie man die Versorgungsspannung für Digitale Ausgänge freischaltet.
Eingangsmodule liest er ohne Probleme ein, bei kominierten E7A Modulen bzw. bei reinen A Mudulen bekomme ich den Fehler 
"secondary supply vortage fault (Port class B)"

Fragen:
Wie kann ich die Versorgungspannung frei geben? Ist das eine Einstellung in der TIA HW Config für den Port, geschieht das im Wago IO Link Configurator, oder hat das mit den jeweils 2 Byte E/A Daten zu tun die sich der Master obligatorisch nimmt?

Das wäre auch schon die zweite Frage:
Was geschieht eigentlich mit den jeweils 2 Byte E/A Daten direkt unter dem Master? Wenn man in die E Daten reinschaut, dann liest man da nichts.
Aus der Doku dazu werde ich nicht recht schlau. Vielleicht gibt es eine Wago Doku, wo die Bytes genau aufgeschlüsselt sind?

Und noch eine Frage:
Wenn man ein Modul mit dem Wago IO-Link Configurator parametriert, also Einstellungen in der IODD vornimmt, wo wird das denn gespeichert? Direkt im Modul?
Was geschieht wenn das Modul oder der Master einmal getauscht werden muss?
In meinem Fall wäre das ein Balluff E/A 8 fach Hub, dem ich z.B. 4 Bit eingänge und 4 Bit Ausgänge zuweisen möchte.


Viele Fragen, vielleicht kann mir jemand etwas beantworten.
Vielen Dank im Voraus

Alex


----------



## olliew (4 Juli 2021)

Für den Anwendungsfall ist es einfacher ein Port Class B Master zu nehmen, bei ein Class A Master fehlen die benötigte Pins / Einstellung.
Wenn es denn doch der 765-4101 sein soll:  über Y-Adapter oder so die Pins 2 und 5 entsprechend versorgen.


----------



## Fritz4 (5 Juli 2021)

Danke für die Antwort.
Ja, das stimmt wohl mit den Class A und B Mastern. Mich hat dann doch noch jemand vom Wago Support zurück gerufen und da sind wir zum selben Ergebnis gekommen.
Er hat mir den 765-4102 anstatt dem 75-4101 empfohlen.


----------

